# Carpool, Taxi or Chauffeur Share Dubai to Abu Dhabi



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi,

I'm looking for someone to split costs and share a ride with from Dubai to Abu Dhabi. I'm waiting to get a car so happy to take turns driving in the future. 

I'm flexible with work timings - please pm me if interested! Ta!:thumb:


----------



## caro.duarte1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Did you get the carpool sorted?
Moving to Dubai next year and interested in joining in case you managed to get it.


----------



## mdabubacker (Mar 13, 2014)

Me too. Moving on April 15th and looking for a carpool from DXB to AUH


----------



## nadem (Oct 18, 2012)

I drive everyday from Dubai to Abu Dhabi .


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Join Car Pooling in Dubai

You really don't want to do Dubai - AD every day. Its a soulless drive without the regular accidents.


----------



## I-Hassan (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi are you going to Abu Dhabi tomroo form Dubai Marina>[




QUOTE=coconut_shy;2460938]Hi,

I'm looking for someone to split costs and share a ride with from Dubai to Abu Dhabi. I'm waiting to get a car so happy to take turns driving in the future. 

I'm flexible with work timings - please pm me if interested! Ta!:thumb:[/QUOTE]


----------



## I-Hassan (Aug 9, 2012)

*Dubai to Abu dhabi car driving*

Hello is anyone driving from Dubai Marina or JBR to Abu Dhabi tomorrow on Thursday 1st May I have to be there for the Day and be back in evening please let me know if you are going. 
Wouldn't mind to jump in with you.

Thanks


----------

